# Ad Free! (or not)



## sawhorseray (Sep 20, 2022)

A Lexus mechanic was removing a cylinder head from the motor
of a LS460 when he spotted a well known cardiologist in his shop.


The cardiologist was there waiting for the service manager to come
and take a look at his car when the mechanic shouted across the
garage, "Hey Doc, want to take a look at this?"


The cardiologist, a bit surprised, walked over to where the mechanic was working.


The mechanic straightened up, wiped his hands on a rag and asked,
"So Doc, look at this engine. I opened its heart, took the valves out,
repaired or replaced anything damaged, and then put everything back in,
and when I finished, it worked just like new.


So how is it that I make $48,000 a year and you make $1.7M,
when you and I are doing basically the same work?"
The cardiologist paused, leaned over,
and then whispered to the mechanic.......


*"Try doing it with the engine running."














































































































































































*


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Sep 20, 2022)

Thank you, Ray...


----------



## tbern (Sep 20, 2022)

more good ones, thanks Ray!!


----------



## noboundaries (Sep 20, 2022)

Ahhh...after a rough night, my smile still works.


----------



## hooked on smoke (Sep 20, 2022)

Oh yeah, some pretty funny stuff. Thank you.


----------



## 912smoker (Sep 20, 2022)

Some of the best yet RAY and thanks for sharing 

Keith


----------



## bigfurmn (Sep 21, 2022)

Excellent as always!


----------



## radioguy (Sep 21, 2022)

Thanks Ray!


----------



## old sarge (Sep 23, 2022)

ear to ear grinnin' here!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 23, 2022)

They were awesome!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2022)

BEAUTIES!!  Like.

All of them!!

Spanx Ray!

Bear


----------



## OldSmoke (Sep 24, 2022)

Needed a smile and found it here!


----------



## TNJAKE (Sep 24, 2022)

Not a joke but a picture I took in the driveway popped up in my photo app.......4yrs ago this week. Give that boy a


----------



## sawhorseray (Sep 24, 2022)

He looks pretty dammed happy to me Jake! RAY


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 26, 2022)

Love the JW joke Ray
Gary


----------

